# Mochi's First Haircut Ever, by ME!



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

So thanks to this forum, I had the courage to cut Mochi's hair after reading everyone's grooming advice and seeing the pics of so many cute havs with their new 'dos. 

I took the plunge with Kim Laube clippers. I also ended snipping my hand with shears in the process and bleeding into the sink for a good 5 minutes. I originally wanted to keep Mochi "au natural" but MY GOD, I just can't handle the blowing coat stage. And to be honest, she was looking a little old and too wise for her age. I had a stranger ask me if she was in her final moments of life.... :fish:

I am quite pleased with my handiwork b/c she just looks soooo cute and puppylike now. Not sure if I managed to maintain the "hav essence" though. I included a before and after shot. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You did well!! Good job.
Mochi is a little pumpkin.
I gave up on the dream of grooming mine myself. My supplies (including my Laube clippers) are gathering dust. I think you'll have a much better time with it than I did.


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

Mochi looks great! If you were in Oklahoma I'd be hounding you to cut my dogs hair. Great job!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow. I'm impressed...Mochi looks great!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, you did a great job!! What a cutie!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, it looks like Mochi's black is silvering out just like Mojo's, although Mojo has a completely white face to go with it, and he's turning a lighter color.

Can you take a photo that shows her body from the side, so I can see what she looks like better where you cut off a lot of the black tips? I haven't cut Mojo at all yet except a little between the eyes, because his coat is so easy to brush so far.

Send these photos to Marian, if you haven't yet. She'd love to see.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am very impressed. Mochi looks so cute and quite proud.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Mochi looks adorable! Love her coloring and her eyebrows. I know how nervous I was the first time I cut Jackson and I do his totally with shears, but am thinking about buying clippers for a more even look. The tail and the head are usually trimmed to neaten the look but left longer if you want to retain the "Hav essence." Great job!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Mochi looks precious. My poor Murph is looking terribly ragged. He mats so much and I end up having to cut the mats out. I bathe him every week and he loves being brushed but the harness for his Fidorido really mats him. I keep thinking clippers may be the answer but I am afraid to try it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

very impressive.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You did a great job, Mochi's first haircut is a winner.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You did a great job!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWW..Mochi looks like a Teddy bear...You did a GREAT job! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! You did great!!!! Mochi is adorable!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

hoto:WOW! what a cutie patootie!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You did a great job! Mochi looks adorable.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Mochi looks great, and what beautiful colors! I agree that the short cut makes them look more puppy-like, which is definitely a plus!
Gina


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha, Mojo's mom, Lotus' Mochi isn't our Mochi.

There's two Mochi's on the site. Mochi does look like Mochi. So much confusion.

But any and every Mochi is handsome nonetheless!


----------



## bridget123 (Sep 18, 2009)

I to thought the longer look was cute till the brushing was a night mare. Ours looks just like yours but a buff & gray we now keep her short. we have a wonderful groomer she sees about every 8 weeks.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Excellent job!! How short did you go?


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

gabdyl said:


> Excellent job!! How short did you go?


Your pup looks like my Watson!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

LuckyOne said:


> Your pup looks like my Watson!


how old are your babies? They are so beautiful!! It's so funny cuz I want a second Hav with the same coloring as Einstein. Is Watson a sable parti? Peanut has creamed out so much from when we got a puppy, you can check it out in my album if you want. LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great look! I'm sorry to hear about you cutting your hand. I did the same while sewing 2 weeks ago and it was terrible getting it to finally heal. I hope you feel o.k. soon! 

I'd love to see more pictures of Mochi! You know, just to be sure you did a good job.  lol


----------

